# 없어서는 안된다 vs  없으면 안된다



## 82riceballs

없어서는 안된다 vs  없으면 안된다 - How are they different?

A quick Google search of the two reveals

없어서는 안된다 (74,600 results)


사람이 부끄러움이 없어서는 안된다
사람은벽이없어서는안된다
산에 샘이 없어서는 안된다
그 중에 콜레스테롤 때문에 생겨 나는 성인병∙암∙간장병∙고혈압 등등의 예방치료에도 담즙산이 없어서는 안되고 간장세포의 재생과 회복에 도 없어서는 안된다.

없으면 안된다 (33,500 results)

돈 없어도 되지만, 변호사 없으면 안된다?
김경록 “황혜영 뇌종양 투병, 나 없으면 안된다 생각”
밥 먹을때 이거 없으면 안된다 하는거 있나요? 밥 김치 빼고요. 숫가락 젓가락이요.

From these examples, it seems like ~서는 안된다 implies an objective principle or hard fact, whereas ~면 안된다 is more subjective. So it would be weird to say, 밥 먹을 때 이거 없어서는 안된다, right?

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> 없어서는 안된다 vs 없으면 안된다 - How are they different?


There are no significant differences between them. Both patterns have double negative words to stress something is a very essential and integral part of something bigger 


82riceballs said:


> So it would be weird to say, 밥 먹을 때 이거 없어서는 안된다, right?


It sounds fine to me. .


----------



## 82riceballs

Hmmm I see! So no differences in nuance either? 

E.g.
Could a teacher say to a student 말없이 교실을 나가서는 안돼요?


----------



## dhchong

Yes. He could. '말없이 교실을 나가서는 안돼요.'  is quite natural to me.


----------



## 82riceballs

Wow I guess they really are two ways to say the same thing.


----------



## Rance

I personally think they practically mean the same, but it seems many Korean lessons seem to teach them as following:

One should not: ~아/어서는 안 되다
One must not: ~(으)면 안 되다


----------

